# dewormers safeguard used on dogs.



## tippi (Oct 24, 2008)

anyone use this on their dogs? i have 3 and cannot afford heartguard as it is like paying 100 times the cost of the ivermectin. 
im using safeguard for tap worms. heres my concern, ,my boy weighs 105. thats comes to alot of this. sorry i dont have the equasion in front of me.
so i want to know what is the amount to give lucky......105 pounds
roxy....75 pounds
anastasia....40 pounds
again this is for tap worm.
all the help i can get is so appreciated. 
this month i start liquid ivermec on them for heart worm
i just feel we must all help each other. seems my savings mysteriiously went up in smoke 2 weeks ago. reckon im not alone! saddly
thank you !!!
tippi


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I've never used it. But Safeguard is the exact same product as prescription Panacur that vets use...same manufacturer, same active ingredient. But I would be very cautious with knowing the exact % of med in the product you are buying and the mg/kg dosing for your dogs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Does Panacur (or Safeguard) prevent heartworms? I've never heard that.

Ivomec (for cattle), used orally, can be used to prevent heartworm for just pennies a month, but you have to be REALLY careful with the dosing. And you can't use it on Collies or Collie mixes. I'd suggest doing a bunch of research before trying it, maybe ask your vet. Many vets (especially farm vets) are very understanding about budget constraints, and will have suggestions about how to keep your dogs healthy more affordably. And he/she can help you find the right dosage for each dog.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm with Willowy, I've never heard of Panacur or Safeguard for HW's. 

My vet price matches any meds on the Internet, I would ask yours if they would do the same.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Safeguard is Fenbendazole which only kills tapeworms, roundworms, hookworms and whip worms. It does not kill heart worms.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Be very sure of what % of fenbendazole is in the product you are using. The ones I have seen usually have 10% fenbendazole if it is liquid. However this is for small livestock animal use. There is also a sprinkle product for dogs and cats that you put in their food. So I have no idea what you are going to end up with for your dogs. Read the label carefully. And do not dose it according to any other species than dog. Do not give it the same amount it says per pound for goats, cattle, sheep...you really need to call the vet and get the correct dosing directly from a vet for the product you purchase.


----------



## tippi (Oct 24, 2008)

briteday, thank you. yes this liquid is 10%. i was told by a beagle breeder how to do it. but im just trying to make sure i have it right.
the liquid is simply drizzled over their food. hoping i will hear from someone who uses it!!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

You can use the Safe-Gaured wormer in the tube that you can buy at the feed store. (not the huge 'herd' tube, just the regular tube - it's about $7 or so) I know breeders who have used it successfuly and I've used it myself on my dogs. fenbendazole is one of the safest wormers out there.

I was always taught (by a breeder who worked at a vet office for years) that 1/4 of a turn on the dial = 15 pounds for a dog. I've been using it for a couple of years and never have had a problem. 

The liquid Safe-Guard works very well also. See http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_canineintestinalworms.htm


For heartworms you can just get the generic Ivomec from the feed store to use. You'll have to check around and see what the dosage is. And you have to be careful of what % you buy.

I know of a lot of breeders that mix it up with proplyene (sp) glycol and uses it on their dogs. Heartworm checks come back fine.


----------

